# 10-12 day old kits getting out of the nest box



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I am shocked to see my 10 and 12 day old kits getting out of the nest boxes! Last breeding it was more like 20 days or so. I thought maybe they were hitching a ride on the momma's when they are getting out after nursing, but I stood there and watched one of them get out 3 x after I would put him back in the box!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I've got kits the same age and their what I call "Houdinis" at that age. I play "Warden" in cold weather when kits are this age(about 10-12 days old) and check that all babies are in their nestbox before I go to bed at night, that way they don't freeze being alone out on the wire.

My dear hubby made me something I call "transition boxes" for this stage kits(when their eyes open till 4 weeks). They seem to get out of the boxes but can't get back in to huddle together(in day 10 till day 14). Thank you for reminding that I was gonna go put the tran boxes in today(not as necessary in the warm temps. though). They are just like the nestboxes, except the sides are only about 3" high and there about 10" x 12".

By the way this is one of my favorite times with the babies, especially in cold weather; putting them back in the nestboxes:clap:.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen, lol!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

when they start jumping out...i turn the nestbox on its side, that way they can get back in. I put hay all around the opening and in their box.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I turned the boxes on the sides too last round. But gee, the buggers eyes are just opening... I can't get over them getting out so young. 

Redneckswife, do you mean the transition boxes are basically a flat box/tray with the 3 in sides all the way around?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

A quick fix that can keep kits from getting chilled is to put a brick (or something similar) against the low end of the nest box. That way the kits have a step to help them get back in. I prefer this to tipping the nest box because it keeps the nest intact and cosy. Also, some does get really annoyed at having the kits out of the nest all the time when they are so young. They get no peace at all.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Sherry B, yes the boxes are and their made of wood like my nestboxes with some of the hay and mamma's hair from the nests.I don't worry so much about the kits freezing after they can regulate body temp.(about 14 days) in the winter, but like for them to have space to huddle together with no wind coming up from the bottom and in case any predators get thru the hotwire, they have something solid to get in where an animal can't grab them from under the cage(I had a coyote chew off 3 grown rabbits toes to nubs once-they lived) plus all does have resting boards. I also use 75 watt bulbs under nestboxes in the winter(it looks like Christmas lights sporadically in the yard when it's cold here,lol)

MaggieJ, totally agree about some does getting annoyed with the kits chasing them around the hutch. My 2 does that really get annoyed with the kits trying to climb under them to nurse have "shelves" attached to the inside of their hutches to get away from the babies;however at 4 weeks the babies will jump up their too. I plan on installing "shelves" for all does after these kits are weaned. As a mother of 7 I know how aggravating it is not to be able to get somewhere without a kid on you:hair


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I had one doe who I finally just kept in a solid bottom cage because her kits would wiggle out of the box by day 7 before their eyes were even open. They'd end up huddled next to it. The only real purpose of the nest box was to give her a place to give birth and a place to sit out of reach of the little wigglers. Most of my others are out of the box by day 12 except the creme d'argent kits in winter. I've had her in colony for the past 4 years and bred all winter because she piles straw and shavings in to a 3-4' deep mound around her nest. You don't see the kits until about 3 weeks and then we have to tame them because they'll scream when picked up.


----------



## ramblingrabbit (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been removing the nest at two weeks. But I also live in the tropics, so that might make a difference...


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

You know heres another interesting thing I have noticed....these two litters are not cute at all! I remember my 5 litters from last year were these cute little balls. Tennis balls someone referred to them. These critters this year are long and lanky with pointy little heads!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Sherry, was the last litter born in colder temps? So may be their coats were thicker(like fluffy tennis balls):shrug:.

Is this litter from the same breeding pair as last year that were fluffy?

If your gonna use them as fryers, to me it helps if their not cute:hysterical:.
Especially those evil looking REWs:teehee:


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Redneckswife, yes the other litters were born when it was cooler-Jan, March, May. Well, May was probably not cooler. I know one litter is the same breeding pair. The other is a new doe who I put with a new buck and didn't think they got the job done and I may or may not have put her with my other buck. Sad, but I can't remember and I didn't write it down. She surprised me 15 min before giving birth. I should just be happy there are all healthy and only 1 dead when I checked the nests the first time. And yes, let them be a little ugly..not toooo ugly because then they get so ugly they are cute! I had one poor little thing get part of her face ripped off last year and I took her to the vet and they cut off the flap of skin. Well now you can be sure that one didn't make it to the stew pot. Hubby calls her Scarface. She is a sweetie though. I did not need another doe but she had been through enough as a baby... I couldn't just eat her now could I?!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

with cold weather coming this is a dangerious age for young rabbits getting out of the nest and chilling to death before you find them a big hand full of hay in front of the box can help but the best winter time nest are sub floor nest ..if the kits hop or are drug out they can fall back in .


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay Arnie, you can't bring that up and not post pictures of the sub floor nests. I don't believe I've heard of these.These aren't like drop down nestboxes, are they?

Or at least describe it in detail for us, you know we love dimensions and ideas here


----------

